# Brave's Story



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

I just thought I would share a picture of Brave. Brave was living outside and surviving by scrounging through our garbage. She was feral, and had never been touched by human hands. Originally, the plan was to catch her for TNR. And let me tell you, catching her was not easy. Once we caught her, though, I tried to make the arrangement for TNR, and I found out that my town does not allow any cats to be released. Unsure of what to do, I called the humane society, who agreed to take her in as a stray, and find her a new home. I was very reluctant. I was afraid she could end up being put down if she wasn't adopted. The lady assured me that they never put down cats for reasons of time or space. Still, I wanted to be sure she would be a good candidate for adoption, so my boys and I spent a few days getting her used to being held and petted. She was so brave. The first day I just spoke to her and sang to her, but by the second day we were able to pet her, and hold her. The third day was when we took her in to the Humane Society. She was a little afraid in the car, until I started petting her. She was such a good girl. Once I turned her in, I posted her picture and story a few places online, hoping that someone would see her and go pick her up. Idk if it worked, but Brave was adopted after just one week on the list. I would have loved to have kept her myself, but at the time we weren't ready for a new kitten. I am just happy she has found a new home and won't be living off our garbage anymore. Yay for Brave!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That was very sweet of you to do this for this poor little girl. She is very lucky that she does not have to scrounge for garbage. She reminds me of a little feral girl that I have, her name is Arwen, and she was also a garbage can scrounger who lived in my neighborhood for years. She only was ever seen at nights when the garbage was put out, and never would eat any food I left next to the garbage can. One day though, she finally took some canned food I left her, and soon showed up every day. When she finally got close enough, I thought her ear was damaged from fighting, and well, partially it was, but it was obvious that she was a TNR. Big relief! It took months before I could even touch her, and almost a year before I could pet her on her back. She will not come inside my house, but she does sleep in my garage in the winter, when it gets cold outside. She is outside my front door every morning. It's been over three years that we have been taking care of her. She is also very close with one of my neighbors and their dog. They walk their lab every night, and she walks with them. We all guess that she may be 5-8 years or even older. She is kind of rough looking, but I just love her. I always wish I could make her an inside cat, but she has no desire to come inside, and I already have 4....yes 4 cats, inside. And trust me, I did not want 4, but they were all helpless and found me.

You did a good thing getting this girl off the streets and scrounging for her meals from the garbage cans.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

And I meant to say....she looks a lot like my last stray that wandered into my house and into my heart. My little girl Pippa, she looks just like this little girl


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

That is sweet of you to have had such patience with Arwen. She sounds like a cool kitty. I'm glad she was TNR. It kind of pisses me off that my city doesn't allow it when all the other cities in our county do. I am sure there will be more kittens eventually. The feral cats around here only come out very late at night, and they also won't accept cat food. In fact, I tried putting out a bowl of cooked talapia and they wouldn't take that either. There's no point in trapping the adults since they can't be TNR, and the humane society doesn't take feral cats. If I see kittens I can always take them in as strays if I catch them and get them uses to handling like I did with Brave. Lately, I haven't seen the adults around. My boyfriend said he's seen them after around 1:00 AM, but I go to bed early. I worry about them for the coming winter. I hope they'll be okay.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

God bless both of you, these little angels were so lucky to have found you.


----------

